
Global recession - where did all the money go? - revorad
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/dan-roberts-on-business-blog/interactive/2009/jan/29/financial-pyramid
======
Tichy
Funny thought, but was the bubble created by web applications? I am thinking
usually if you own some shares, you own a number of shares. But then web
applications came along and put an approximate number next to it, the assumed
the value of the shares.

Maybe without web applications, people wouldn't have thought "I own two
million dollars in shares", they would just have thought "I own 100000
shares"? All that created that "money" was the web applications writing out
the assumed values.

------
gaius
I love how on that page the Grauniad is advertising made-up public sector jobs
that pay equivalent to six-figures in USD. _That_ is where the money went.

